# Hii, new and need help!



## Alexyz (Mar 8, 2014)

Looking to start breeding, currently have one female, and looking for another female and a male. (I'm in northumberland uk) I'd also like to know the type(?) and colour of my mouse. Her only markings are the tiny white spot on her head and she has a tan coloured belly. Might sound silly but I don't know what colour I'd say she was.. Thanks!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dunno but gorgeous


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

champaign tan pied?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Chinnamon? Champagne? Pied mock choc?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

